# Anyone Using Shimano Di2 Yet?



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got back from the LBS a little while ago and they had a Cannondale set up with Di2 and it is one sweet ride. Almost brought it home.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nope. You'd be the first. Let us know how it is.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Had it for several years. It's awesome.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

CLTracer said:


> Had it for several years. It's awesome.


Thanks. It's all new to me.


----------



## Becker (Jan 30, 2012)

I rode one Tarmac with Di2 on it around the parking lot of my LBS. Front shifting was wicked cool, but I didn't like the fact that there was no tactile feedback from shifts when you tapped the buttons like you would on a mechanical system.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the new Ultegra Di2 on my Look 566 for about 4 weeks now and love it.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Becker said:


> I rode one Tarmac with Di2 on it around the parking lot of my LBS. Front shifting was wicked cool, but I didn't like the fact that there was no tactile feedback from shifts when you tapped the buttons like you would on a mechanical system.


Feedback!?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Becker said:


> I rode one Tarmac with Di2 on it around the parking lot of my LBS. Front shifting was wicked cool, but I didn't like the fact that there was no tactile feedback from shifts when you tapped the buttons like you would on a mechanical system.


You just need to get used to it. Besides, isn't the whirring of the electronic gears a good enough feedback? An LBS had it on a trainer, which I've ridden a few times. I just love the way it automatically trims. If I had the money, I would DEFINITELY switch to Di2.


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm planning on getting the Campy EPS. There is a store locally that has the Super Record available..but it's $5,599.00

Campagnolo Super Record EPS Groupset

I'll wait and buy the cheaper Record version...and I 'll wait until I can find online (even cheaper still)

I will never make a large purchase like this again at a LBS...I bought a Record11 group almost two years ago, and got hosed for $3699.00 when it was available online for half of that. (I just didn't realize it until it was too late)


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I am still waiting for my Focus Cayo that comes with it. It is now about 4 months that I have been waiting. 
I am thinking about ordering the DI-2 kit for $1500 and just putting it on my present bike. 
$599 for Campy electric is just too much, even if it is Campy.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Once my Foundry Auger Disc CX frame get here, I'll have the UltegraDi2 on board. Hopefully will be done in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

looigi said:


> Nope. You'd be the first. Let us know how it is.


Shimano... Shimano... That's those guys that make fishing reels or something, right?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

siclmn said:


> I am still waiting for my Focus Cayo that comes with it. It is now about 4 months that I have been waiting.
> I am thinking about ordering the DI-2 kit for $1500 and just putting it on my present bike.
> $599 for Campy electric is just too much, even if it is Campy.


I want to test ride a Focus Cayo Evo 2.0. Went to performance and asked the manager when they were coming in. I don't know. Well when might they be in. Nobody knows. They just show up and then we know. Nice.


----------



## gioscinelli (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting, can't image the amount of energy and speed is beneficial to shifting with an electrical mechanism.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Does Shimano make good bike components? 

I wonder if they are on Treks.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> Does Shimano make good bike components?
> 
> I wonder if they are on Treks.


I bet you wonder alot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Becker said:


> I rode one Tarmac with Di2 on it around the parking lot of my LBS. Front shifting was wicked cool, but I didn't like the fact that there was no tactile feedback from shifts when you tapped the buttons like you would on a mechanical system.


Isn't that the whole point?

I saw a guy stopped on the bike path yesterday on a Di2 equipped bike. The battery pack for that thing is really large. It looks kind of odd. He was on some ubber Specialized time trial type bike. The wires were mostly internally routed. Seems like a lot of trouble just to be able to push a button rather than a lever.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

My custom Seven Axiom SL is being built with Ui2, and I can hardly wait. I'm a female with painful, arthritic hands...so the electronic shifting will be a God send to me since I've had nothing but problems trying to move the levers on my current bike equipped with Ultegra 6700. The shifters have an extremely long throw which causes a lot of hand pain for me. Being able to just touch a button to shift, will allow me to continue doing the long-distance riding that I enjoy so much without all of the pain.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

pmf said:


> Isn't that the whole point?
> 
> I saw a guy stopped on the bike path yesterday on a Di2 equipped bike. The battery pack for that thing is really large. It looks kind of odd. He was on some ubber Specialized time trial type bike. The wires were mostly internally routed. Seems like a lot of trouble just to be able to push a button rather than a lever.


Don't you think that sounds a little ridiculous? Just to be able to push a button rather than a lever. Just push/touch a button and you can shift. Must be me but I think that is so cool, just touch a button. BTW, what trouble?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

pmf said:


> Isn't that the whole point?
> 
> I saw a guy stopped on the bike path yesterday on a Di2 equipped bike. The battery pack for that thing is really large. It looks kind of odd. He was on some ubber Specialized time trial type bike. The wires were mostly internally routed. Seems like a lot of trouble just to be able to push a button rather than a lever.


I agree with Shokhead....What trouble? It isn't as much trouble as routing cables for your brakes? Do you have those or you didn't want to go through the trouble? Besides, you still have levers with the Di2, but you have to use less force. Also there's no worry about trimming. The Di2 does that for you.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Milk-Bone said:


> Thanks. It's all new to me.


Great. Now if you could just resize that picture so the thread is actually viewable, that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

lk1965, I think you will find Ultegra Di2 an answer to your prayers. Every time I ride my Ultegra Di2 I come away more and more impressed with just how good it is.


----------



## CX Noob (Dec 1, 2009)

I spent time on Ultegra Di2 last fall and was very impressed with the performance. The shifting is very fast and precise, as any review will tell you. Personally, I was more impressed by how little rider input was needed for each shift though...

With any cable system, regardless of the make, there is an element of finese and technique that is required of the rider. With Di2, that technique is completely irrelevant. There is no such thing as an overshift, or an "under load" light shift. The system doesn't care, and the derailleurs are just _so stiff_ that they don't care either. Spazstic shifts in a pack? Misjudgement on a hill and you need 2 gears, fast? Push the button and forget about it.

My boss has put in 6,000 miles on his first generation Dura Ace Di2. I can say with complete confidence that it's been issue free, and that battery life inbetween charges is significantly higher than advertised. I can also say as someone who's gone through training to work with the stuff that the Ultegra Di2 is a much nicer wiring set up, and the waterseal on the system is very good. Of all the Di2 systems I've been around so far, they've been problem and defect free.

I've been saving my pennies. This stuff is the real deal, and I can't wait to own it.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

CX, 

Agreed indeed. I've had my DA Di2 for over 2 years now. Done about 12,500km on them without any issues. Other than the normal wear an tear of pads, brake cables and chains. The cassettes seem fine as I alternate between 2 sets of wheels.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

So impressed I have just purchased my second Ultegra Di2 upgraded kit to install on my new Cervelo RS frameset.

First set on my Look 566 is going great and its now nearly two months of use and the battery test indicates I still have 50% left and have ridden about 1000Km since fitting it so that looks good.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

So the upgrade kits are readily available now. 
So why don't the manufacturers have them to put on their bikes?
The Focus distributor in California says shipping for my new bike is still two months away. That will make my wait for the bike 7 months from when I ordered it. It was originally going to be a three month wait.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

You can do a project one from trek with Di2 and get it in a week or 2. I asked perfromance when will they get some 2012 Focus bikes in. Manager had zero clue. He said he will know when they are in performance's warehouse.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

siclmn said:


> So the upgrade kits are readily available now.
> So why don't the manufacturers have them to put on their bikes?
> The Focus distributor in California says shipping for my new bike is still two months away. That will make my wait for the bike 7 months from when I ordered it. It was originally going to be a three month wait.


Australian bike shops don't seem to have a clue about Di2 but upgrade kits or many other parts.

I order just about everything over the internet these days, mostly from the big UK suppliers like Wiggle, Chain Reaction & Ribble or from eBay.

Got my first Ultegra kit from Wiggle but the second kit this week came from MichelleBike shop on eBay out of Taiwan, arrived in 7 days and at a great price.

I am starting to see bikes for sale here in Sydney factory fitted with Di2, friend recently purchased a Cervelo S5 with Di2 standard.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

siclmn said:


> So the upgrade kits are readily available now.
> So why don't the manufacturers have them to put on their bikes?
> The Focus distributor in California says shipping for my new bike is still two months away. That will make my wait for the bike 7 months from when I ordered it. It was originally going to be a three month wait.


Manufacturers order in batches.
Some will only accept complete batches.
Some didn't order enough.
Happens every year....


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Any of you Di2 users heavy sweaters?
I sweat...profusely....to the point that my bike looks like a salted potato chip.
And I ride a lot...so I don't wash the bike every ride.My front Derailuer needs to be replaced every couple of years because it starts to seize.
How's the electricals holding up to salty body juice?

I'm sure it's fine...and I'm probably going to throw Ultegra Di2 on my old Orca. 
Just wanted to know if anyone ran into problems....


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Better to ask on a British (especially Scottish) forum whether anyone used Di2 over their recent winter. Plenty of salt and grit on the roads to accelerate the wearing process.
One winter there will exceed anything your sweaty body can do in years.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmdesperado (Apr 7, 2012)

*I have Di2*

I bought my Di2 sept 2011. It took a LOT of tweaking to get it adjusted to work smoothly. So far, my last but continual hassle, the fron front derailuer wont up or down shift when the cranks are under load. Like cruising up hill and I want to increase my cadence. Standing while climbing, wont move either. My best guess is, there is NOT enough torque in the derailuer motor. My bike is a supersix, fulcrum wheels, hollowgram cranks, fsa compact chain rings. multiple people say, Oh you can shift how you want while pedaling how you want.............NOT.

Mike M


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have Ui2 on my Seven Axiom, and I haven't encountered any shifting issues at all...so far. It shifts smoothly and effortlessly while climbing hills under load without any problems. Granted, I've only been riding with it for a bit over 800 miles (since mid February), but so far, so good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will continue to perform as flawlessly as it has been up to this point.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

mmdesperado said:


> I bought my Di2 sept 2011. It took a LOT of tweaking to get it adjusted to work smoothly. So far, my last but continual hassle, the front derailuer wont up or down shift when the cranks are under load. Like cruising up hill and I want to increase my cadence. Standing while climbing, wont move either. My best guess is, there is NOT enough torque in the derailuer motor. My bike is a supersix, fulcrum wheels, hollowgram cranks, fsa compact chain rings. multiple people say, Oh you can shift how you want while pedaling how you want.............NOT.
> 
> Mike M


I find your experience puzzling because it's the total opposite of mine, I now have two bikes fitted with Ultegra Di2 and both shift perfectly under all conditions.

I'm a big guy, a real Clydesdale of a rider and while not the fastest I can make enormous torque, the kind that unfortunately breaks Ultegra chains yet chaining gears both from and rear while standing and climbing hills with DI2 has been nothing short of amazing.

I wonder, did you install it yourself? Did you pay attention to the extra FD bracing screw procedure adjustment that helps stabilise the FD to ensure it shifts correctly?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mike M but if I'd being having that much trouble I'd have been at my LBS by early October getting it looked at either a) under the shops warranty or b) after swallowing my pride if I self-installed.
Sounds like you have either a mis-installed FD or a faulty one. Either way. I'd have had it sorted out by a Di2 expert long before now.
Guessing you're in the US?
Shimano Service Centers


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

mmdesperado said:


> I bought my Di2 sept 2011. It took a LOT of tweaking to get it adjusted to work smoothly. So far, my last but continual hassle, the fron front derailuer wont up or down shift when the cranks are under load. Like cruising up hill and I want to increase my cadence. Standing while climbing, wont move either. My best guess is, there is NOT enough torque in the derailuer motor. My bike is a supersix, fulcrum wheels, hollowgram cranks, fsa compact chain rings. multiple people say, Oh you can shift how you want while pedaling how you want.............NOT.
> 
> Mike M


First problem I've ever heard so far. Like others said, Warr are nice.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

mmdesperado said:


> I bought my Di2 sept 2011. It took a LOT of tweaking to get it adjusted to work smoothly. So far, my last but continual hassle, the fron front derailuer wont up or down shift when the cranks are under load. Like cruising up hill and I want to increase my cadence. Standing while climbing, wont move either. My best guess is, there is NOT enough torque in the derailuer motor. My bike is a supersix, fulcrum wheels, hollowgram cranks, fsa compact chain rings. multiple people say, Oh you can shift how you want while pedaling how you want.............NOT.
> 
> Mike M


I'd look at four things. 1. Are the chainrings flexing as you're trying to shift? Probably not but Shimano do like people to use their cranks/chainrings because they are supposed to be stiff enough to handle the front shifting loads.
2. Is the chain on in the correct direction?
3. Are the limits set properly on the front derailleur?
4. Is the front derailleur cage set at the correct angle?

If those issues are all good I've got nothing else.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

There are a few possibilities and as far as I see, all have been pointed out.

Would suggest to read the instruction manual for the Di2 installation. There is a need for the tape-backed metal shim behind the limit screws of the FD as most FD hangars are not rigid enough to support the Di2 FD under load. 

Check that portion specifically if you had not looked at the installation manual for it. Its IMPORTANT !


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

What happens if the battery dies or there is a short during a long ride?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

If someone chooses to ignore the warning LEDs or does get unlucky:


> And what happens when the battery runs flat? First to stop working is the front shifter, which takes the most power to operate. And stop shifting is what it does, simply remaining in which of the two chainrings it was in when sufficient power ran out. Same at the back; the mech eventually stops moving and that’s the gear you are in until the battery is recharged.


Shimano Ultegra Di2 First Ride


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Great write-up:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012.../the-final-verdict-shimano-ultegra-di2_213995


----------



## twaing (Nov 29, 2011)

*Like my Di2*

Been riding with Di2 on 2012 Specialized Tarmac Pro about 4 months now. I find I shift more frequently which probably helps my efficiency on hills. They shift smoothly and hit the gears perfect every time. Easily recommend them.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

twaing said:


> Been riding with Di2 on 2012 Specialized Tarmac Pro about 4 months now. I find I shift more frequently which probably helps my efficiency on hills. They shift smoothly and hit the gears perfect every time. Easily recommend them.


What about with heavy cold weather gloves?


----------



## twaing (Nov 29, 2011)

Florida rider. What are heavy cold weather gloves?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

twaing said:


> Florida rider. What are heavy cold weather gloves?


LMAO
You got me!!


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had di2 since it first came out on my BMC, loved it from the get go, although there is a period of becomming aclimated to something new so initially I think I sort of still liked mechnical as well for some points.. But then I rode the di2 more and more, and after a long time I took my SL3 out for a very hilly ride and when I came home I swore that bike was getting sold and I'm never buying a mechanical group ever again...
Really there is just no comparrison, every shift is there perfect, I've never dropped a chain, no gears popping back and forth, no problems under hard load, just perfect shifts every single time. Plus let's not forget options like thumb shifter and sprint shifters... Seriously sitting up with hands on top of the bars while doing a nice light climb and not having to reach down when you're already tired is such a nice thing, you don't notice it when you have it but you do when it's taken away.. riding my sl3 I was like "what I can just shift from here, sucks!". It's just so much more intuative and the tech is relatively new so it's just going to get better..
I think shimano has already showed the way forward with the second generation gear with programability, endless possibilities now and in the future, pick what button does what, how many gears up or down depending on how long you press (chosen by you), or even combining both fr & rear der to work in unison based on your needs (like rpm, watts with power meter, speed, incline, etc). How about eventually fully automatic settings? It's all just code and like a few automotive transmissions out there they can programed to be telepathic almost to your needs.. 
embrace change boys... if we didn't we'd still be riding steel framed tanks with shifters on the down tube and pedals with straps..


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree with everything in the above post. I now have 1,200 miles on mine and as he said not one chain drop or miss shift. It is a perfect machine that Shimano has invented. It took 950 miles to get the battery down to 1/4 left so I finally charged it. No more cable related problems.


----------



## gioscinelli (Jan 20, 2012)

I still prefer the manual brifters, no tweeking (once adjusted) and no batteries. Campagnolo brifters are the best, click and shift and faster then down tube shifting (no ghost shifting)!


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree. I took Ultegra Di for a ride a few days ago, and was not impressed with it at all. Under load, man it shifted like junk. Was not even pressing hard out of saddle but going up a small hill siting down. It shifted but made some crazy noise, crunch. My Campy 9spd Chorus I like better.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I agree. I took Ultegra Di for a ride a few days ago, and was not impressed with it at all. Under load, man it shifted like junk. Was not even pressing hard out of saddle but going up a small hill siting down. It shifted but made some crazy noise, crunch. My Campy 9spd Chorus I like better.


Really? I can only suggest you were riding something that possibly wasn't set up right as my experience when comparing UDi2 with my well maintained Record 10spd and a DA mechanical group couldn't have been more different.


----------

